# Manual Transmission Shudder?



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It could be in the process of a DPF filter regen. It's not unusual to get some fluctuating at cruising speed with slight load while a regen is taking place. How many miles do you have?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

As stated, the car has 11K on it or 11,000 miles. I bought it with 4,300 showing as a GM program car. 

Is there some way in the DIC to see when it is doing a regen or nearing one? I don't have ScanGauge, etc.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Without any scan device, only way to guess at Regen while driving is to see a drop in MPG, about 10MPG or so. Then if you shut off during a Regen, the engine fan will run to . cool down the 1200 degree DPF. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I had a DMF fail early on mine, but I never noticed it. The dealer picked it up during other work.

Mine does have a shudder. In 1st I call it a wobble and it seems to start after 2500 RPM or so if I'm winding it up to 4000 RPM. I don't notice it much unless I have my hand on the shifter.

What really concerns me is the shudder in 6th. I first noticed that going uphill at 70+ MPH and pushing it for more. At speed and under load it has a pretty good shake that comes and goes with corresponding throttle input. If I nail it down it shakes. It settles down when I ease off.

Not sure how to proceed with that. I can reproduce it on a hill near my house -- 20 minutes from the dealer. Hey, Mr. Service Writer, let's go for a ride. We'll have to do 80 in a 55 for you to see this so hold on tight...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds somewhat similar to the EGR jerking that the 1st gen diesels had when the valve got dirty?

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...my-fix-cleaned-egr-intake-throttle-valve.html


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

Well the dealer had it overnight and could not find anything wrong. I will assume it was a regen at this point. At least the issue is on record. If it gets worse I can take it back. It was subtle, no bag of hammers sound or anything like that. 

Would a BlueTooth OBD Adapter and my Android phone get me any regen pending, etc info?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JPinSTL said:


> Would a BlueTooth OBD Adapter and my Android phone get me any regen pending, etc info?


Yes, you can get the OBD 2 LX or MX adapter (some others also would work), then there is the Torque App, and Snipesy created a plug-in for Torque that can read just about every parameter you can think of, and better yet, it can command some functions, like a Service Regen for the DPF, and reset the DEF level sensor if needed. It's well worth it and not very expensive at all.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Yes, you can get the OBD 2 LX or MX adapter (some others also would work), then there is the Torque App, and Snipesy created a plug-in for Torque that can read just about every parameter you can think of, and better yet, it can command some functions, like a Service Regen for the DPF, and reset the DEF level sensor if needed. It's well worth it and not very expensive at all.


So whats the difference between the LX or MX adapters? Both are under $100 on AMZ? I'm coming from the VW TDI world and have a USB Vag-Com Cable from RossTech so I'm used to having better scanning options. Got a thread with all the particulars for setup? Thanks!! I'd like to see if I did a regen about 1000 miles ago when the issue popped up.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is this snipesy available for gas?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

NM. Found the snipesy. 

The app is called BiScan for gm. And costs $30. And appears to be geared only for diesels.


----------

